# Attention!!!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am crossing my fingers that it all works out. I will be very appreciative to CC if they honor this group buy. Whatever happens Rowan is the bomb! It will be amazing if this star crossed buy comes to fruition.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Anybody (or company) can make a mistake. What distinguishes a good company from an inferior one is the good company will put its customers first and rectify an error. It now appears CC is going to do that, so KUDOS to them. I will happily continue to buy their products, give them as gifts, and recommend them to my dog-loving friends.

Thank you ROWAN, and to everybody else who helped make this buy happen. I also appreciate those people who stepped up to fill case quanities.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

POODLE POWER!!!

:amen:

thanks to all who got it together and called/e-mailed to keep it going!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*CC Buy*



plumcrazy said:


> Would everyone who was involved in the CC group buy PLEASE check your emails for some interesting news from Rowan!?
> 
> Looks like we might be getting our stuff after all - and remember... when a business has bad customer service, but then learns and makes good on a promise - they have come a long way in regaining respect!!
> 
> Barb


And, Rowan, considering you are banned from this forum, yet decided to push this through for the benefit of all the members, I think everyone participating owes you a huge Thank You!!!!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge favour to ask!! If we need to confirm our individual orders to the company with a time limit I am likely to have a big problem given that I am in Australia & have no idea of the time difference etc to the CC person. If this is the case could some kind hearted person who has PayPal take pity on me & include my items with them then let me pay for the items & postage etc to me here?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

When you send the _right_ woman to get the job done, she_ does!_ A million thanks Rowan, from Chagall and I. I expect he'll write to thank you himself after his first blow dry using the_ quiet_ CC Kool Dryer. Thumbs up to CC for showing regard for their customers.:thumb:


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you to the kind people who have offered their help in solving my problem. I appreciate their efforts to make things as easy as possible for me & enable me to take advantage of this great chance to try so many new things.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Afkar - I'm in Australia too - are we still going to be able to do this? I'll PM you.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> When you send the _right_ woman to get the job done, she_ does!_ A million thanks Rowan, from Chagall and I. I expect he'll write to thank you himself after his first blow dry using the_ quiet_ CC Kool Dryer. Thumbs up to CC for showing regard for their customers.:thumb:


Chagall will love his new dryer. His cousin Nickel has learned how to enjoy (not hate?) his purple Kool Dryer.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just gave my cc information for the buy to CC. I just wanted to give everyone a quick reminder to call before noon. Thanks to everyone for working together to get this done. A special thanks to a missing member.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks CT Girl, I just came to give everyone a reminder and here you are ahead of me,lol.

Everyone remember the cut off time is NOON CENTRAL time so don't wait too long even if you are on hold for a few minutes the orders are being confirmed very fast!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you to all involved in making this possible. I hope everyone was able to get through.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to send out a huge thank you to Pudel-Fan for doing my order for me (I'm in Australia). She has gone so far above and beyond the call of duty for a total stranger I'm blown away. Also to all involved in getting this up and running and done - you're all superstars. 

Thank you so, so much.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

God I cant wait to get my new toys!! Thank you everyone, esp, Rowan for making this all possible!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Lily123 said:


> I want to send out a huge thank you to Pudel-Fan for doing my order for me (I'm in Australia). She has gone so far above and beyond the call of duty for a total stranger I'm blown away. Also to all involved in getting this up and running and done - you're all superstars.
> 
> Thank you so, so much.


What a nice thing for Pudel-Fan to do. I am sure no one is surprised. She is a :angel:


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> What a nice thing for Pudel-Fan to do. I am sure no one is surprised. She is a :angel:


Yes she is


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw in the mass email yesterday that some people got confirmation emails and such...did EVERYONE but me get one? My card was charged sometime today and it looks a little higher than I was expecting! Not a significant amount but I was wondering if I may have gotten something I didnt order! lol 
I probably wouldnt even mind if I did...assuming it wasnt something that was suppose to go to someone else! But, it just made me curious!


PS...I'm amazed at the people on this forum! The first group buy I participated in...I was a lil unsure of sending my money to someone I didnt know. And then I thought....this person is risking SO much money...depending on people she really doesnt know either to pay her back!!! I was so pleased to hear during THIS buy that in previous buys no one has been ripped off! That's pretty amazing and says lots about the quality of the members here!!!


ETA: As I was typing this I got the UPS confirmation! Is this what people were talking about instead of an email from CC with an order summary?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

RM I literally heard my lil iphone beep and just got my UPS email.. card was charged early today.. for about 35 more than expected so I guess thats my shipping lol. Not bad considering it is 3 packages!!! Whoah lol! and 45lbs). 

Yeah I think that is all we may be getting.. but my stuff comes on the 3rd! Whoohoo!!!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

$95 for 116 pounds delivered on Monday via UPS


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine is suppose to be here on the 4th!! 
It said 22-24 lbs and two packages (it said 22 lbs in the email and when I clicked the link it said 24 lbs!) and cost about $30 for shipping. *shrugs* I wasnt thinking about it being UPS when I was thinking about shipping (but their website said $9 for shipping)....UPS once charged me $20 to ship a single pair of shoes from GA to NC! So, I wouldnt have been wondering if I had remember UPS before I wrote that post!

Whatever the shipping...I'm SO glad it's on it's way! I cant wait to try EVERYTHING!! We might have a Poodle Spa Weekend at my house!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The best way to ship in Canada mostly is thru the Mail. UPS and Canpar are usually more expensive. I think it cost abt $10 just for shipping when I got my LP Slicker.

But Rowan handled it well!  It's too bad she's not here.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I still have not received an email. I did email CC in the morning and they said just wait.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have not received an email either..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

got my pending charges posted to my checking account (debit) and i got an email w/ tracking for the 4th. i'm so excited, but can't do a thing until next week as i'll be at a 3 day festival


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing.... no charges...no email....waiting oh so impatiently!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for the update I was worried - pending charges on my credit card and no shipping notification yet.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I sent an email to C, and if I hear back I will post here tomorrow.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't received any emails yet about my order. Hopefully I will hear by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks to all who participated in the group buy!*

:cheers2: * I would personally like to thank everyone who participated in the group buy! Members were patient with the length of time it took to complete and kind and helpful to one another. I saw members really making an effort to fill cases so everyone could get the items and product they wanted. :shakehands: Trading out items to fill cases and giving some items to another member who really wanted it.* :adore:

:congrats:*And a standing ovation for Kloliver without whom the group buy would have fizzled in confusioncguru: if she hadn't stepped in early on and kept the list clean and straight :juggle: It was a awesome offer that she made to have everything sent to her house to sort and resend to each member. There were over 50 individual buyers, with my relatively small order I am getting 3 boxes sent to me. Even with dryers shipped directly she would have had over 150 cases (that's way more boxes than I used in my last household move). With a house full of boxes she would have had to sort each members order and repackage and haul to the post office to send out. :faint: Just thinking about it makes me feel light headed, over the amount of time and work. Chris Christensen is set up with staff, work spaces and experience and it is taking them almost a week to get this order out! The fact that CC changed the rules at the last minute and she didn't have to be the receiver in no way negates the value of her offer. As the buy would never have been completed unless we knew we had someone to act as shipper/receiver. Many thanks for your help and willingness to support the forum, Kloliver! :congrats: and a big* :hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Kloliver said:


> Yes she is


:angel::angel::angel::angel:
It takes one to know one. Kloliver when I think all the time and effort you put in this buy and what you were willing to do I am floored by your generosity. I am not as eloquent as your fellow :angel: Pudel-Fan :angel: in singing your praises but I want you to know it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Response to my email from C :

*We will get the orders out sometime this week, and let you know.*


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I want to thank Plumcrazy for all her help in getting my o/s order happening I really appreciate it


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

UPS now says mine will be here tomorrow instead of Friday!! I cant wait!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have still received no email about shipping. I don't know if my credit card has been processed - I am going to have to find out how to check that online. I think I am just going to call them tomorrow since they are closed Friday.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

just to speak on part of someone who does a lot of shipping and processing orders: think about it ... they got slammed with $15k worth of orders from how many individuals (even though it was simplified thanks to our dear rowan) in addition to their regular orders. so i'm sure they're busting their heinies getting the orders out.

i'm not sure their turn around time,but i'd be patient.

that said, i did get my ups notice and my card was charged. they've got tomorrow before being closed.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm trying to be patient, but I was told my order was being processed today and that I should see cc charges by this afternoon. I havebeen checking my cc account online all day, and nothing has shown up so far. I'm not used to things moving quite this slow.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

CC charges showed up this morning!:clap2: Now I will hopefully get a UPS email with tracking number soon! Yaaay! :dancing:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I still received no email so I called. The total was less than I expected and I found they did not process my last two items. Unfortunately when I copied and pasted I missed the last two items. When I asked if I could still get them I was told it depends on Corinne. I sent her an email since she is on vacation. I hope she has a fab vacation and comes back in a great mood and takes pity on me.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I hope I am getting everything I ordered. My total if correct, included $11.11 for shipping. I thought that sounded low, but I don't really know.:alberteinstein:


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised when I came home tonight; my order arrived today! I already gave Nickel a bath with some of the new products.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine came just as I was getting home from work! I unwrapped each thing....opened it to smell it...then put them away! Except the comb...as soon as I unwrapped it...it was in the poodle ears! I love that comb!! 

For those who havent gotten their orders yet...I ordered a 1L bottle and received the 1/2L...so we DID get sprayers!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Still no email receipt but I DID get my package today. 

Hopefully this gives some people hope!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I also had no email receipt/tracking info, but my packages arrived today as well. Poodlegang, I will get your packages mailed on to you ASAP!!

(can't wait to try out my new raptor!!)


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine arrived today also  get to play with them tomorrow


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

mine arrived today. i wish i wasn't so busy this weekend. i want to play with my goodies!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so hoping mine isn't far away now .. & that customs doesn't hold anything up .. I want to play with my new toys too!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I got all my stuff on thursday and I love everything! Cant wait to actually try my raptor on the girls teehee. I used the miracle ear on my clients and loved it.. used the miracle air on Eve and loved it!.. Played with the sprayers.. loved them.. havent tried the bottoms up, raptor, or hold a hose yet but will soon!!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

My stuff came Friday..so Sandy had a spa session yesterday. Love the comb and thicker and thicker so far the best.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine arrived today. Thank you Rowan, koliver and pudel fan for all of your work! And karmasacat for initiating. And those who completed cases.
I love the 20mm wooden pin brush, the poodle buttercomb and the silk spirits. Theo's so soft and smells so good (jasmine?) from the spirits. Can't wait to try everything else from my maintenance kit and day to day kit. I'm going to use the silk spirits a lot, I can tell.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

I received my 6, count 'em 6 boxes! Yayyyyy. Rango got a Raptor air fluff bath. He proudly stands, puffs up his chest & lifts his head as though to say "I'll be even more irresistible _now!_

I have a concern though, my Raptor has a bulge on the bottom that causes it to sit unevenly (off it's rubber feet) & rock. I have contacted Heather so we'll see what she has to say. My DH saw my filled purple caddy tote & was shocked. Thank DOGS he wasn't home at delivery time :devil:


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Theo'sMom said:


> Mine arrived today. Thank you *Rowan, koliver and pudel fan *for all of your work! And karmasacat for initiating. And those who completed cases.


I'm happy with everything I received, esp. knowing this was our last CC group buy. THANK YOU TO EVERYBODY, I am so impressed by how generous all members were in willingness to swap products to help out fellow members.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

As I posted before I left off a couple of items on Rowan's spreadsheet (late filling cases). Coreen came back for vacation and she was very nice and said she would get it shipped out that day. I am very appreciative that she did this. I had been so bummed, I thought no Ice on Ice because of my mistake. My 1st order came and everything was well packaged and in perfect shape. I take Swizzle to be groomed tomorrow or he would be in the sink now because I can't wait to use my goodies. I don't have Kolivers impressive total of 6 boxes but I now I have a ridiculous amount of product for one toy poodle and I couldn't be happier about it. Rowan, koliver and pudel fan are the big stars here and everyone else who helped keep the list updated and swapped products and filled cases. I also want to thank Karmas a Cat who was willing to undertake a huge job until circumstances intervened.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was in the group buy and my shears just barely came in today. no biggie but they look used. the blade has the groves from the blender blade which I thought would be smooth and they had fibers on them. I thought that was maybe from the lining of the case accept that they are black not brown and the liner is brown. plus the tip of the finger ring to the other finger has discoloration or wear on it. they feel fabulous so I'm not sure what to do about them but I feel like this is a lot of money for used shears. did anyone get shears? what did yours look like? I emailed Heather to ask her what we can do about this. I'm thinking they were reconditioned ones or something.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohhh ... I am still stuck at the cabin on flood watch and can't make it to the post office till next Wednesday. So jealous ....


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Melodyp77 said:


> I was in the group buy and my shears just barely came in today. no biggie but they look used. the blade has the groves from the blender blade which I thought would be smooth and they had fibers on them. I thought that was maybe from the lining of the case accept that they are black not brown and the liner is brown. plus the tip of the finger ring to the other finger has discoloration or wear on it. they feel fabulous so I'm not sure what to do about them but I feel like this is a lot of money for used shears. did anyone get shears? what did yours look like? I emailed Heather to ask her what we can do about this. I'm thinking they were reconditioned ones or something.


Melody, I seriously doubt that CC sent you a used blender shear. The description I read when I was trying to help you locate the benders you wanted said....has 22 teeth with *fine double serrations at the tip of each tooth to keep hair where you want it as you cut*. I didn't read in the description but the opposing blade might also have groves to hold the hair in place as the blades close.

As for the fibers, I think that might have been from the testing material they used to calibrate the cut. High end shears are individually tested for proper cut before sold. Unlike the low cost ones where you can sometimes get some funky shears because they just roll off the assembly line and are shoved in a box and out the door. With the groves and serrations the blenders would be more likely to hold on to a few fibers. I bought the Jasmine shears and they are beautiful and have a very smooth action. I love the way the thumb hole has the comfort-angle, my regular shears now feel odd after using them. Did you find that made a difference in feel to your hand?

As for the finger ring, I have no idea what might have happened. I bought 4 sets of finger rings, and noticed that although the same color there was some very minor variation in the packages, I figured from different batches and they are very inexpensively made so I wasn't surprised. Once on the shears they work great and make the shear feel more secure so I am pleased. If you have a defective finger ring, they could always send out another set.

I'm sure CC will help you figure out what happened and make everything right. They have a unbeatable guarantee on all their shears so you don't have to worry. :biggrin:


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

My package arrived today with a missing coarse/fine buttercomb. I ordered two & a poodle comb but will also have to check with Barb to make sure what was charged. I am very impressed so far with the little bit of playing I had time to do. I am leaving home shortly after midnight to make it to our tracking venue on time. Bath time will no doubt be after we get home as the weather forecast is rain then showers then rain..


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

My order arrived today (in Australia). I love everything. I love the wooden brush and so does Jasper. I love the the sample pack that Pudel-Fan so very kindly and generously put in for me. 

I have to say the biggest thank-you to Pudel-Fan for all her help on my behalf - she's a champion. Also a thank-you to Rowan and everyone else involved in getting this together.


----------

